
Challenges at Porch: High-flying, heavily funded, lessons of rapid growth - prostoalex
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/challenges-at-porch-high-flying-heavily-funded-startup-learns-the-lessons-of-rapid-growth/
======
7Figures2Commas
There are a growing number of layoffs at post-seed stage startups (Gumroad[1],
Zomato[2], Flipagram[3], Good Eggs[4], Famo.us[5], Quirky[6]), many of which
have raised sizable rounds from prominent VCs.

It's hard to see a light at the end of the tunnel for many of these companies.

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/05/layoffs-hit-gumroad-as-
the-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/05/layoffs-hit-gumroad-as-the-payments-
startup-restructures/)

[2] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/16/restaurant-search-app-
zomat...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/16/restaurant-search-app-zomato-lays-
off-300-10-of-staff-in-shift-away-from-live-data-collection/)

[3] [http://www.businessinsider.com/flipagram-cuts-20-percent-
of-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/flipagram-cuts-20-percent-of-its-
staff-2015-10)

[4] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/05/good-eggs-
layoffs/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/05/good-eggs-layoffs/)

[5] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/06/nopen-
source/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/06/nopen-source/)

[6] [http://www.businessinsider.com/quirky-
layoffs-2015-6](http://www.businessinsider.com/quirky-layoffs-2015-6)

